# HELP! - PANICKING 4TH TIMER!



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi ladies I've already asked a few of you lovely ladies for advice but need some reassurance - 
I'm due to take trigger shot tonight at 9pm after coasting since Mon.  But I think I may have ovulated already?
Kara has reassured me this is rare but has anyone had this happen? X


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

WHy do you think you have already ovulated?  When you say coasting do you mean no meds?  If so i didnt have meds for a few days but they were doing my bloods daily so as my levels remained high i didnt need any more stimms.  I had eggs at ec 7 good quality eggs, so hope that is the same  for you.  Good luck xx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks Jules for your response.  I've taken normal suprecur all the way thro but halved puregon Mon & Tues so rest of follies could catch up!
Think just had a major panic today - sore (.) (.), lots of cm and tummy not as sore! 
But now pulled myself together - got trigger in hour and just have to believe!
Ps thnks Andi and Kara for your replies X


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

scouse your more than welcome hun

you always know how to find me


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

long time no see scouse   wishing you lots of luck  ..you in for ec fri morn then?


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Miriam and your 'not so little' princess!
Frightening how quickly time flies!
Well trigger shot done lat night so time to







and believe!
Love and hugs to you all X


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i dont know where the times gone..scary! good luck hope you get a good crop


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Well after all my panicking we had 12 eggs, 9 of which were mature enough for Lyndon to inject!  So time for lots and lots more    as we are hoping to go to blast this time!
Thank you all for your thoughts and good wishes X


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well done scouse that's fantastic news so no need to panic after all.glad u got a good no.good luck for the rest of the cycle xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

9 thats brilliant ..fingers crossed for call in morning


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

9 mature is fab

good luck with the call hun


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm waiting and   ...................


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

come on phone 

ring ring

ring ring


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

they said between 9 - 10   
Who do i ring and how long should i wait?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you could try calling the nurses number but its the lab yoy need, they will call

btw happ anniversaRY


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Well had the call and we have 6 'babies to be' .  I know this sounds odd but we have had 100% fertilisation in past so thought with ICSI it would be similar - altho Lyndon did predict 6!
Why do I feel so   
Sorry for anyone who thinks 6 would be 'loads' and i SHOULD STOP moaning!


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

6 is brilliant! Congratulations!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you have heard my thoughts hun

6 is fab


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks NIc
I think its lack of sleep - and a realisation that this game actually gets harder!
How many embies did you have to get to blasts stage?


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

kara76 said:


> you have heard my thoughts hun
> 
> 6 is fab


i know and thank you!


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

6 is great Scouse. I was exactly the same as you as we had lower fertilisation the second time round (4 out of 7) and I got really worried it was a bad sign. Girls on here gave me a good pep talk... it all turned out well...better than we could have hoped for. Fingers crossed it will for you too x


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Sarah Jane thank you and congratulations!
It's not over till the fat  lady sings and this bloated beached whale isn't singing !


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Scouse, hang in there and best of luck for ET


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Scouse - we only had 2 embryos that survived to blast and they both worked so just goes to show! Best of luck for ET


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Now waiting for Lyndon to call ............


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Well Lyndon rang and 'advised' us to postone transfer........... so will get another phone call tom for further advice!


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

I am very pleased to say we have two embies snuggling in nicely! x
Thank you for all your support and good wishes X


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

wishing you sticky vibes and good luck scouse  do you have any frosties not that you will be needing them     ?


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Fantastic news Scouse. Very best wishes for the next 2 weeks   xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

how are you doing scouse? have you lost your marbles yet lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

scouse that is great news good luck now with the 2ww.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry not posted sooner but been in hospital with OHSS!
  really need a miracle now - started bleeding yesterday (when they took catheter out) and got bad AF pains and hcg levels Mon had gone down.  So now got to pray levels go back up


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Scouse, you poor thing! Hope you are feeling a better. When is your OTD?


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

still got a week to go!


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hang in there Scouse, hope you are feeling better and fingers crossed for you


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Good luck scouse hang on in there dont give up hope u feel better soon


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im confussed   have you had hcg done cos you got ohss? when will they do them again ...got fingers crossed for you


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

YEAH Miriam they have to monitor hcg levels to monitor ohss !  As levels drop the 'danger' passess!  I've just got to pray the levels have now gone back up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

praying they do then scouse...whens test day?


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Test date should have been Thurs but went back to clinic for further OHSS  tests and whilst there they did hcg!  Unfort its yet another bfn!
Thank you for all your kind words and support X


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh no so sorry to hear that Scouse. Hope you are ok and taking it easy


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Sorry Scouse, hope you are ok   

Kitty x


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

O scouse so sorry take it easy and look after yourself x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh no huni am so very sorry

sending you all my love


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear your news Scouse   , take care


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

so sorry scouse thinking of you, take care x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

So sorry scouse


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im so sorry scouse ive only just read this


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Thank you ladies - no surprises but really struggling!
Just come back from weekend away with dh which was lovely  - but soon as home again back to reality!!!!


----------

